# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Poll for your best schooling fish!

## EvolutionZ

hi guys, would like to know what fish schools best in your tank. 

please note :
1) please poll only if you have tried keeping the fishes and you find that they school really well.
2) you are allowed to poll more than 1 choice if you have a few choices that school equally well
3) please do not poll if you have a predatory fish in your tank that makes the fish schools.

thanks

----------


## celticfish

Rummie nose!!
Always stay in a really "tight" pack.
Minimum tank size imho should be a 3 ft tank.

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea i agree... rummy nose are big...
anyway.. i have tried cardinal tetra, boraras brigittae and golden white cloud minnow.
only the gloden white cloud school in a tight school of 10.

----------


## stormhawk

Boraras brigittae form loose to tight schools for me. I have not kept enough specimens for the other species to see if they form tight schools.

----------


## EvolutionZ

strangly, my 20 piece of broraras brigittae don't school at all even with a apisto agasizzi in there..

----------


## illumnae

i have 2 separate tanks of boraras (used to have 3 but combined the boraras in 2 of the tanks into just 1 tank) and they've always schooled for me.

----------


## budak

Rasbora einthovenii and Rasbora dorsiocellata. The latter is particularly lively and their blue eyes and silvery bodies a good contrast to a rich green/brown background.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Rummynose definitely. My 1st choice!! :Grin:

----------


## Madnezz

keep 4 rummynose tetra, 6 grow light tetra and 8 neon tetra in 3ft tank, only rummynose school

----------


## Reginald Ho

Have 20+ Cardinal, 5 Black Neon, 5 Glowlight tetra, 8 Rummynose. Rummynose no matter what keeps in a tight pack.

----------


## EvolutionZ

seems like rummynose is a great schooler! but rummynose is quite big.. not quite suitable for 2ft tanks :Sad:

----------


## torque6

Golden tetra

----------


## aquanatix

The_ boraras brigittae_ is definitely the way to go!
Not only do they make your tank look bigger due to their small size(one of the smallest out of yopur polling list if i'm correct),they form very tight schools when left alone.The only drawback being due to their size,they might take awhile to get used to human presence? Corydoras anyone? The pgymy families school particularly well! Your hasbrosus look damn good when they school! :Grin:

----------


## Shaihulud

White cloud minnow is the only schooling fish that i got in big enough numbers 100+ looks good in a 4ft tank and are tough as well.

----------


## nasty12

> seems like rummynose is a great schooler! but rummynose is quite big.. not quite suitable for 2ft tanks


Same thoughts here. i'd prefer cardinal for its colour =D

----------


## Leeson

_rummynose tetra for me
_

----------


## ranmasatome

Besides my vote for espei and lampeyes...i also vote hyphessobrycon elachys.

----------


## Reforma

Gentle giants of congo tetras is schooling for me despite in school of only 8 ( in fact it takes only 6 for them to school) , bigger tank owners might wanted to consider this species.

----------


## torque6

Seems golden tetra arent usually chosen to school in tanks due to their dull colors.

----------


## ranmasatome

Golden tetras? what are they known as scientifically?

----------


## torque6

Hemigramus rodwayi Golden Tetra

see here.
http://www.rva.jp/characin/hem_a_g.htm

----------


## subsonic

cardinals and neons are gorgeous in pack of 50 or so

----------


## aquarius

How about penguine tetras... Though i've kept 2pcs many years back so am not sure about them being good schooling fishes but from pictures that i've seen they are always photographed together and not dispersed. Moreover they're cheap and beautiful.

----------


## ranmasatome

aquarius... :Well done:

----------


## tanfish808

cardinals and neons are great schooling fish but they get frighten easily.  :Embarassed:

----------


## html1820

rummynose tetra bro

----------


## Kaidohishida

Neon tetras
Eat little, excretes little!

----------


## Panut

My neons were greedy pigs  :Crying:

----------


## Kaidohishida

Lol, maybe i was starving them :-P

----------


## Panut

And i was over feeding them  :Laughing:

----------


## Verminator

I had 10 rummy-nose (9 left now) and they've always stay together in my tank. I originally had 10 red-eye tetra. Under no circumstances would i recommend them. Apparently they werent agressive and were just another type of tetra. No sooner had i put them in my tank they immediately separated and each kept there own space, attacking each other should they get to close. after a week they had all bitten each others fins off and i took them back to my LFS and replaced them with rummy-nose  :Grin:  Best swap i've ever done. Im in love with my rummy-nose now

----------


## ahyann

hi i have about 100 cardinal, 20 bleeding heart tetra, they all *don't* march together  :Crying:  both type of fish also get frighten easily. Any solution to this  :Smile: ?

----------


## Panut

maybe you could add some blackwater ?

----------


## ahyann

Blackwater? why?
Quixotic theres a spelling error at post #25 *thanks*

----------


## Quixotic

Thank you for highlighting that.

Please do refrain from *SMS abbreviations* (e.g. 'dun', 'u', 'ur', 'mi') as this can very very difficult to read. Thank you for your kind co-operation.

----------


## uklau

> strangly, my 20 piece of broraras brigittae don't school at all even with a apisto agasizzi in there..


Mine is also not schooling at all when kept with tons of guppies.

----------


## Panut

Hmm because blackwater causes the water to be "suan", and make their vision blurred. Hence they won't get frightened or shy that easily. I have tried and it works

----------


## ahyann

i just picked up a couple of leaves, maybe going to extract the 'juice' and try  :Smile:

----------


## Isotope

white cloud mountain minnow!!

----------


## Aquaria One

Cardinal tetras! My bread and butter fish.

----------


## Binks

White Clouds Mountain Minnows definitely, the tetras (Neon /Cardinal) dont really school well...I mean not with great precision.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,
this is Heiko Bleher and I wanted to tell you that I agree, that Hemigrammus bleheri  my fish  is the best to have in groups (at least 12-15, better more). But also Cardinal tetras and Melanotaenia praecox is a beautiful group fish.
But another one you all forgot, and which was also my discovery:
Hyphessbrycon amandae (= my mothers name), it is a fantastic (small) group forming species and best kept in large groups as you can see in one of my biotope aquariums: 
http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/inde...d=83&Itemid=53

But I must tell you something very few know: Moenkhausia costae is by far the number one schooling fish, if kept in large quantities, at least 50, better 100. This is also a beautiful characoid I introduced many years ago from an Rio San Francisco affluent and you can see one of my displays here:
http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/inde...d=82&Itemid=53

So you all have a look at alternatifs and tell me what you think, you also might want to read what happened after 3 recent expedition (in August) I made with many discoveries on my website:
www.aquapress-bleher.com

Always
Heiko Bleher

----------


## luncheonMeat

Hi Heiko,

Can't get into any of your website. am i the only one?

----------


## morikeeper

It would be cardinal tetras for their aesthetics...

----------


## fishking

I definitely go for Rummy nosed tetras...

----------


## freshfish

rummy nose and cory !

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,
this is Heiko and you are having a good choice.

I also hope you have access now to my website, as there are besides the biotopes many new things (also October biotopes). We had only 3 days the web was down.

Keep up the good work

always

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleehr.com
www.aqua-aquapress.com

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Hemigrammus bleheri video

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/912464...ammus_bleheri/

In the video, I also noticed there is a small group of almost black colour fish is schooling very well too.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

I have seen the nice video of Hemigrammus bleheri and want to make a couple of remarks:
1. This is a good quantity to have in an aquarium of H. bleheri as in small quantities they do not school always well.
2. I noticed (who ever the owner is) that there were a couple of H.bleheri with Plistophora, the are the white blotches and it is a disease that does hardly transmits unless the cyst falls down to the bottom and another fish takes it on from the bottom. It is better to take those specimens out.
3. I cannot identify on this video what the black schooling fish is,but remember: If there is a large schooling fish often other species try to imitate and swim with those schooling as well, although they are not normally schooling species. This is exactly as in nature. But if I have acloseup I could identify the dark one as well.

I wish you all a MERRY CHRISTMAS, peaceful holidays with tranquility and nice thoughts, beautiful and healthy fishes and for the new year HEALTH, HAPPINESS and also beautiful nature aquariums...

always

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## WiNd08

the shoaling of the rummy nose are really just tooooooo beautiful!! ahhhh why don't my harlequins shoal?!

----------


## raglan

I have a question:

is there a difference possibly between the definition of "shoaling" and "schooling" ?

i.e. fish that group vs. fish that tend to keep themselves oriented in a common direction...?




> "_Shoaling_" therefore encompasses "_schooling_". *.....* J.H. & Frankel, W.N. The roads from phenotypic variation to gene discovery: mutagenesis _versus_ QTLs. *...*





> in that it accounted for varying degrees of _shoaling_ behaviour;. however, it also attempted to differentiate _shoaling_ from _schooling_ behaviour

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

yes you have answered the question correctly:
For instance Hemigrammus bleheri are schooling fishes ands Plotosus catfishes are shoaling fishes.

Shoaling is done by specially young fishes when they need orientation and often also it is a protective behaviour i.e. with different sardine species.

Shooling is a group-movement (almost permanent) behaviour seen in several of the freshwater species, but also in marine groups.

All the best

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## hotpink

my rummynose and cardinals dont really school, not sure why that is ): they are more like cliques! but my penguin fish do! i also have a sae fish that thinks its a penguin and follows in the penguin school (: really cute.

----------


## fishhead

My choice will be cardinal tetra .

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

I am sure that you do not have enough cardinals and rummy nose, as they normally school when in larger groups. I have also seen them in nature not schooling, but only when there were like 5-10 to max. 20 in one area.

Best regards

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

PS: On my site you can see a nature-biotope-aquarium I decorated RIO NEGRO (look at Bleher's Biotopes) and you can even see on the photos how both together school very well.

----------


## blackconvoy

i vote for rummy nose... and they are my 'live' water quality indicator haha

----------


## ziro

_cardinal tetra_ really swim in schools and the bright neon body makes the pack looks amazing.
I am wondering how to breed them cause none of them give offsprings.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

cardinal tetra will breed ONLY in very soft and extreme acid water. You can alos read under NUTRAFIN AQUATIC NEWS on my website under Publications. click on to Nutrafin aquatic news issue 1, or go directly to www.hagen.com and download of this issue (only about cardinal and neons) is free.

best regards

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.comn

----------


## leclair

i think rummy nose is nice. time to buy again.... :Grin:

----------


## Rummy Nose

As my name suggests, my vote goes to Rummy Nose!! Hooray!  :Grin:

----------


## lEddyl

rummynose! very active schooling fish

i doesn't think Cardinal Tetra is a good schooling fish. at least they doesn't in my 3ft tank. 
and they are very timid too. always hiding

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

I just wanted to tell you:

Cardinal is a very good schooling fish BUT you must have a large quantity in your aquarium (at least 40-50 the more you have, the more they will school). I just came back from lectures in Poland, and also there they had several aquariums with large quantities of Cardinal tetras and in ALL of the aquaria they were schooling. And when I decorated the first aquarium with Cardinal tetra in 1968 they were schooling all the tome for month (it had 3000 Cardinal in it....).

Also in nature, if there are only a few swimming they do hardly school.

best regards
Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## lEddyl

> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you:
> 
> Cardinal is a very good schooling fish BUT you must have a large quantity in your aquarium (at least 40-50 the more you have, the more they will school). I just came back from lectures in Poland, and also there they had several aquariums with large quantities of Cardinal tetras and in ALL of the aquaria they were schooling. And when I decorated the first aquarium with Cardinal tetra in 1968 they were schooling all the tome for month (it had 3000 Cardinal in it....).
> 
> Also in nature, if there are only a few swimming they do hardly school.
> 
> best regards
> ...


Are they kept in large tank above 100gallon?

I've kept 50 pieces in my 3ft (about 50 gallon) months ago, no schooling still. And they tends to hide behind my rock scape heavily planted with anubias nana and java fern.

In order to make them school, i guess the tank size, scape and fish quantity is important for cardinal tetra.

----------


## Zmallwood

> Hi,
> 
> I just wanted to tell you:
> 
> Cardinal is a very good schooling fish BUT you must have a large quantity in your aquarium (at least 40-50 the more you have, the more they will school). I just came back from lectures in Poland, and also there they had several aquariums with large quantities of Cardinal tetras and in ALL of the aquaria they were schooling. And when I decorated the first aquarium with Cardinal tetra in 1968 they were schooling all the tome for month (it had 3000 Cardinal in it....).
> 
> Also in nature, if there are only a few swimming they do hardly school.
> 
> best regards
> ...


3000 cardinals... Must have been a huge tank  :Confused:

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

yes it was a 500 litre aquarium and everyone stopped to look at.

But I want to tell you also some thing interesting. A few years ago at the EXPOZOO in Paris, a friend did also a 500 litre aquarium with 3 group fishes:

500 Cardinal tetras, and of my discoveries:
300 Hemigrammus bleheri (brilliant rummy nose tetras)
300 Melanotaenia praecox (dwatrf neon-rainbowfish)

I mean this was an incredible sight, these 3 groups of fishes moving from left to right in this 2.5 m aquarium, unbelieveable spectacle... what a colour-sight (also not biotope correct...).

All the best, always

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com
PS: have a look at my latest colelcting, last month, the only neck-bending fish on Earth

----------


## PKB

I have both Cardinal Tetra and Rummynose Tetra in the same tank.

Both species school, Cardinal move around in a group but in a slow and gentle manner.

Rummynose move around very acticely in a group. Swimming from front to back, left to right . Very nice to watch...

----------


## adolfoi

I have 200pcs of Cardinal Tetra. They are all over shop  :Crying:

----------


## GaspingGurami

Rummy Nose, Cardinal Tetra and Red Eye Moenkhausia school for my tank. But you need to keep them in large numbers (eg 50-100pcs each)

For small group schoolers, I find Boraras merah to be excellent. They school so well that even the normally scattered B. brigittae and B. urophs also join them. Best part is, I only got 10 pcs!

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

for small schools also consider:
- Thayeria obliqua (5-10);
- Hypessobrycon rosaceus (6-12);
- Hyphessobricon amandae (at least 15-20);
- Inpaichthys kerri (6-12);

best regards

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## s9534891b

for me is black skirt tetra

----------


## huhengyi1986

rummy nose! their red are so prominent. C328 has a new rommy nose wi no black stripes on the tail.out of stock liao

----------


## enobd2dab

rummynose tetra for me too.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

next week we will have a video out of nature (made in December) of rummy-nose schooling and eating...

yes it is the best,

always also the best from the collector

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-bleher.com

----------


## andrewtyr

With regards to the cardinal schooling issue, I second on the issue that cardinals at most stay in a group, are not excellent schoolers. 

I noticed this at Panda aquarium at LCK, singapore. They had close to a hundred jumbo size cardinals in a 10x3x3ft tank and the most the cardinals did was to stay loosely as a group, hid behind the plants, elusive, very serene. Nature aquarium, a few years back had a similar setup. It was the similar response from the fish.

On the other hand, Trigonostigmas are one of the tightest schoolers around. Even with 3-4 fish pack, they also school. My vote goes for this group.

----------


## foocp

My vote goes to rummynose!

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

very good. The Rummz nose video is now to see under
www.aquapress-bleher.com

Best regards

Heiko Bleher

----------


## BonjaLa

Rummy nose schools best together ! :Laughing: 
kept 100 pieces of rummys in my 3feet setup! very nice!!  :Grin:

----------


## johannes

my all time favourite is 6-banded barb, _Puntius hexazona_... :Grin:

----------


## AsNiDmY

Runnynose definitely ~ Haha ! My rummynose school more tightly than my cardinal tatras. And the rummynose tend to like to swim around in the tank more than the cardinals which makes them more fun to watch  :Grin:

----------


## Cardinals_Pride

My 30+cardinal Tetra didn't school very well after they settled down. After many years now I'm left with 2 pieces and they buddy system very well.. Always stick close together.. haha..

----------


## soulfinder78

Keeping a school of 50 green tetra in my 4 x 2 x 2 tank for 2 weeks and they tends to swim in a tight group. Very timid fishes which will dash all around the tank when the light is on.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,

did you all see my biotope aquariums I made last month in Shanghai? Have a look at www.aquapress-bleher.com 
or directly at:
http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/inde...d=497&Itemid=1

here you can see how the school very well : Hemigrammus bleheri.

All the very best, always

Heiko Bleher
www.auqpress-bleher.com

----------


## bobtan9219

Genetic Modify Zebras aka "Glow fish" for me  :Smile:

----------


## ne0matr1x

> Hi,
> 
> did you all see my biotope aquariums I made last month in Shanghai? Have a look at www.aquapress-bleher.com 
> or directly at:
> http://www.aquapress-bleher.com/inde...d=497&Itemid=1
> 
> here you can see how the school very well : Hemigrammus bleheri.
> 
> All the very best, always
> ...



Hmmm, looks like rummy nose and cardinal tetra are in the lead.
My cardinals schools well too, but unfortunately they are rather timid and tend to hide behind the flora and driftwood when I approach to view them.  :Sad:

----------


## |squee|

I may add that I've found out recently there's a certain "magic number" when it comes to schooling fish. This number varies according to size of tank and the aquascape inside. I used to have about 9 ember tetras that didn't school at all, but once I added 5 more, they started schooling.

----------


## Fullraid

cardinal tetras for me  :Smile:

----------


## safira218

> The_ boraras brigittae_ is definitely the way to go!
> Not only do they make your tank look bigger due to their small size(one of the smallest out of yopur polling list if i'm correct),they form very tight schools when left alone.The only drawback being due to their size,they might take awhile to get used to human presence? Corydoras anyone? The pgymy families school particularly well! Your hasbrosus look damn good when they school!


 I accept with information: White cloud minnow is the only schooling fish that i got in big enough numbers 100+ looks good in a 4ft tank and are tough as well.




_________________
linkbuilding service
linkbuilding services
link building services

----------


## nuart

Setting up a 60CM X 30CM X 30CM tank. Would like some schooling fish.. please advise what is good for such a small sized tank and in what quantities. Top on my lists are neon and cardinal tetras. Comments?

----------


## PKB

> Setting up a 60CM X 30CM X 30CM tank. Would like some schooling fish.. please advise what is good for such a small sized tank and in what quantities. Top on my lists are neon and cardinal tetras. Comments?


Cardninal tends to play hid and seek, they tends to disappear when you want to take a close look at them. Rummy nose is good schooling fish and very lively as well.

----------


## Heiko Bleher

Hi,
I agree, that Hemigrammus bleheri is the best, especially if one keeps them in a larger group they will always school...

best regards from the discoverer,

Heiko Bleher
www.aquapress-Bleher.com

----------


## EstherE

i used to keep rummy nose, cardinal & neon in my 5 ft.
I love how rummy nose school in tight packs together.

----------


## situkwokhan

rummy nose keeps in a really tight pack. currently i have one living cardinal who is really an old bird(lasted for 4 years) the sole survior of 200 haha^^ may get a few more cardinal to make it school again haha^^

----------


## lonelobo

zebra danio is the best

----------


## wonderpets

hies all anyone tried angel fish they look like in a school too

----------


## hardric

> hies all anyone tried angel fish they look like in a school too


some of them might swim together so that it looks like in a school, Angelfish don't school like tetras. When Angelfish pair up, they will be aggressive towards other angelfish when they are breeding. They are territorial so they might fight &amp; bully. So i wouldn't consider Angelfish. I believe Rummynose Tetra school the best, so much so that my entire bunch all escape into my media compartment together!!

----------


## mincedmeat

I've just changed out the tetras in my tank with white cloud minnows. I must say they school better than the neons, and possibly the cardinals.

----------


## granzord

rummynose definite , cardina tertra is also a good choice except they like to hide allot.

----------


## aquarius

I recently bought 4pcs of Glowlight Danios and they are always swimming together. I believe they will school well if there are larger numbers in my tank. They're an absolute pleasure to watch cos they're beautiful, very lively and always swimming together.  :Smile:

----------


## gmrobert

I used to have rummynose and they schooled together beautifully. Now I have cardinal tetra, they school but very loose. My friend has 4 congo tetras, even with 4 they school.

----------


## aquarius

A video speaks a thousand words.....

----------


## xconnect.

Bucktooth tetra , I saw a video of them eating a piece of frozen worms

----------


## ne0matr1x

> A video speaks a thousand words.....


B.E.A.U.T.I FUL!

Can anyone identify the large schooling fish? And what is the larger solo fish leading the pack?

----------


## stuz

Title says Moenkhausia costae. Not too sure if we call it by something else here..

----------


## ne0matr1x

> Title says Moenkhausia costae. Not too sure if we call it by something else here..


Tried to google the name but couldnt find much info

----------


## gmrobert

I believe congo tetras. they can grow quite big. Beautiful gold and sliver body.

----------


## matdiu

I would say Balloon Tetras, I have 5 of them and they are already schooling and they are really cute getting food together, get about 30 of them and see a splendid view!

----------


## Proster12

Neon Tetra!!! been keeping them for years

----------


## frankiefu

For me, discus is the best so far=)
albino.jpg

----------


## kickyourpoo

neon tetra!!

----------


## frankiefu

Discus.. Been keeping it for years even though it's quite a troublesome and costly hobby..

----------


## teinsports

cardinals and rummies for me......

----------


## kohanson

I just bought 6 rummy nose and 6 cardinal tetra. I must say the rummy nose school really well in tight pack and even my otto will join them and school together. The rummy nose love to school at the front bottom portion of my tank. The cardinal looks very nice but keeps wandering around the tank and hide when I go near them.

----------


## gum

corydoras hastatus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVw8yKsJjSs

cute to e max

----------


## Ken_ng

Came across Pristella Maxillaris or x-ray tetras while shopping for my 1st 2ft planted at seaview.
Got 6 of them and I must say after keeping them for close to 2 months they are amazing.
They school tightly while constantly swimming againt the current.
Colours were not that amazing/outstanding when I initially got them but with time and care, they develop nice yellow/white/black colouration on their dorsal/anal fins plus a red tinge on their caudal fin.

----------


## joe

> Came across Pristella Maxillaris or x-ray tetras while shopping for my 1st 2ft planted at seaview.
> Got 6 of them and I must say after keeping them for close to 2 months they are amazing.
> They school tightly while constantly swimming againt the current.
> Colours were not that amazing/outstanding when I initially got them but with time and care, they develop nice yellow/white/black colouration on their dorsal/anal fins plus a red tinge on their caudal fin.


Hi I'm also looking for some Pristella maxillaris. Can I check if the ones you bought from Seaview are the balloon version of Pristella maxillaris?

----------


## Neptune, the Mystic

Very likely they are a balloon variant of the normal Pristella Maxillaris. Let's see what Ken say.

Initially, when I had them little did I know there is such a thing as the balloon version until when I wanted to get more and then it stuck me that they do not look like the images in Google that I remember seeing of the fish. 

Intrigued, I searched and learned that they are not naturally occurring. Other than that, very little is known or studied. That is a let-down for me because I do not know whether they are suffering for their birth defect and whether I should acquire more. If only fishes could talk.

They have an unusual antic when they spar each other - trotting side by side like a pair of horses drawing an invincible carriage. How then can anyone put down a fish that is so endearing, so adorable, and so caricature of a stout and jolly beer-belly man?

----------


## Ken_ng

Yup!! They were the balloon version. Seems like its easier to obtain the balloon version of the pristella these days.
Been around to a couple of LFS and all of them seem to be carrying the balloon version.
Yes!! I've seen that action before but is it related to sparring? Territorial?

----------


## joe

Thanks Ken. Looks like LFS only carry the ballon version now.

----------


## Neptune, the Mystic

> I've seen that action before but is it related to sparring? Territorial?


Sparring. A territorial fish will not take to schooling.

----------


## Ken_ng

Hey joe! 
I was down at east ocean yday evening and they had the normal version of the PM tetras! 
I didn't count how many but yeah they are all medium sized and looking healthy.
You may want to go check it out.

----------


## RenesisTurbo

Glowlight tetras

----------


## DawnDeuce

Those are the lampeye tetras right? Love them. Gold tetras are nice too but kinda expensive.

----------


## apek19

Rasboras hengeli for me. Fell in love with the inverted NIKE swoosh.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marcus Lay

Clown Loaches!!! they are always goofing around with each other~

----------


## Adrain

Filament barbs in my opinion seems like a good schooling fish. The only bad thing is to have a tank big enough for them. Mine is growing too fast. Might come to a day where I have to let go of them ;( 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## blu3her0

My white fin tetras school nicely! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## RenesisTurbo

I have 65 pieces of glowlight tetras and 29 pieces of black neons in my 3 feet tank but the glowlights are always hiding or stay among the driftwood and plants.They do not move around together but my black neons school fairly well.

How to get the glowlights to move around the tank?

----------


## cool

My pick is oto...
They really school well in a group.

----------


## Rainbow

Tried black neon. First day school together. After that, split individually.

----------


## blu3her0

Recently tried a school of Axelrodi (blue), and I'm happy to see them schooling tight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## happydanio123

I think Cherry Barbs are great if you school them alone with other fishes. However, they like to attack other fishes so it may not be a good choice for a community aquarium. I feel you should add Danios. They make great schooling fish too!

----------


## tetrakid

My top choice is Green Tiger Barbs. They are simply beautiful.
But make sure your tank is at least 3ft with a dark background and get a big school.
It's pure joy! And they are easy to feed.  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

> I have 65 pieces of glowlight tetras and 29 pieces of black neons in my 3 feet tank but the glowlights are always hiding or stay among the driftwood and plants.They do not move around together but my black neons school fairly. How to get the glowlights to move around the tank?


It's not a good idea to mix different schools in the same tank.

----------


## RenesisTurbo

> It's not a good idea to mix different schools in the same tank.


Can you explain more about this to me?

----------


## tetrakid

> Can you explain more about this to me?


In my limited experience, I find that schooling fish are most naturally at home among their own kind. The presence of other species within the limited confines of a fish tank affects their behaviour, hence they would not be at their 'top form'.

----------


## ACG

Hi All, I'm new member here. Apparently I am keeping Cardinal and Rummynose tetra and I find that Rummynose are more schooling fish.

----------


## skytan

And also depending on the size of your black neon, i have some long time ago they are pretty aggressive and kind of nipping other fishes fins

----------


## RenesisTurbo

My school of 34 albino Glowlight tetras do not school a lot together too.

----------


## AQMS

Last year i bought 20 oryzias from superstar aquarium in Tampines, they are awesome schooling fishes...
I dont know which oryzias species they are from,until now i still dont know... :Roll Eyes:  
They are aslo known as rice fish in LSF.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/search/Oryzias/

----------


## mugenpower78

otocinclus. But you need at least 100 to see the schooling effect

----------


## ZIr

Axelrodi blue for me. My pgymy corydoras also school well but bottom of the tank mostly.

----------


## geraldtgy

im suprised neon or cardinal tetras are not the top!

----------


## Emperios

What about black neon tetra and glowlight tetra? Do they school well at all if placed in a 3ft tank?

----------


## ryangiggs

bought some ember tetras... they school very well in 20pcs... but when i add in another 20pcs from another lfs... it seems to disrupt their schooling pattern... maybe they need time to get along?

btw any recommendation of food for these ember tetras? their mouth so tiny it seems like even those Hakari micro pellets also too big for them?

----------


## hann

You may want to try sera o-nip. All fish like it. U can split the tablet to the quantity you need and crush it. Alternatively, u can stick it on the glass wall. It will turn soft and disintegrate slowly when your fish peck and savour it.

----------


## ryangiggs

> You may want to try sera o-nip. All fish like it. U can split the tablet to the quantity you need and crush it. Alternatively, u can stick it on the glass wall. It will turn soft and disintegrate slowly when your fish peck and savour it.


thanks... will try sera o nip...

these few days i notice the ember tetras keep following my 2 albino cory... probably coz they will stir up those uneaten food in the substrate and eat those instead... very interesting fish...

----------


## mnafisrusly

Hi. I cant vote since i only tried 2 type of schooling fish but would like to share my exp, can right?  I had previously small school of 14 harlequins. Their schooling behaviour didnt last long. Then disaster happened all dead and i changed to purple harlequins of the same number. They do stay real tight! i had rehome them after about 1 year to a friend

Right now i have rummy nose in approx 117 gallon tank for approx 5-6 months. They school really tight until I recently added them totalling to 40-45 then they still school but divided into two schools, 1 at the back of the tank and another 1 school at the front of the tank. But they fairly still move to same direction right or left it's just that 1 school occupy the back and another on the front.

Btw im new to 'full' planted tank. So both tank were not heavily decorated, there were live plants but a few.

Sent from my SM-J730G using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkMark1983

Hi. 

Rummy Nose for me! they really school nicely in tight pack

----------

